# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  yesterday 13/7

## stacyefc

i seen some of the episode up to where sindi was scared of her ex school mates but then i had to go out.

what happened with sindi?  how come her ex school mates dont like her?

----------


## Katy

we dont know why her school mates dont like her but she hid herself in the office and izzy had to call stu. She came out and then one of the girls said to stu youd better watch your back and he had a go at her.

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah poor sindi lol

----------

